# Pulling camper and boat



## riprap

Anybody pull in tandem? Do you need to upgrade on your RV bumper? I was thinking a smaller aluminum bassboat would be ideal to tow.


----------



## ehill

I do it all the time with a 17ft bass tracker or a polaris ranger on a 14' long trailer. camper must be a fifth wheel and have trailer brakes or the trailer connected to the vehilce. Must not exceed 60' including tow vehicle. I see people do it all the time with a bumper pull but it is illegal. Now how far it will go if you get stopped is another question. I do have a few buddies that went to Florida and where a few feet long and got stopped and they made them unhook the rear trailer and leave it and come back and get it. I have pulled my camper and a 21ft bass boat which the whole rig was 74' with no problem. Depending on your bumper is it a thin wall tubing? Is so yes, I took my whole bumper off and replaced it with 4"x4"x5\16" tubing and welded it to the frame with some 2"x4"x5\16 tubing and then welded a reciever hitch on to the 4x4. It is pretty sturdy I hooked my 20' cargo trailer loaded heavy to it one time and pulled about 20 miles and it held up great with no problem


----------



## riprap

ehill said:


> I do it all the time with a 17ft bass tracker or a polaris ranger on a 14' long trailer. camper must be a fifth wheel and have trailer brakes or the trailer connected to the vehilce. Must not exceed 60' including tow vehicle. I see people do it all the time with a bumper pull but it is illegal. Now how far it will go if you get stopped is another question. I do have a few buddies that went to Florida and where a few feet long and got stopped and they made them unhook the rear trailer and leave it and come back and get it. I have pulled my camper and a 21ft bass boat which the whole rig was 74' with no problem. Depending on your bumper is it a thin wall tubing? Is so yes, I took my whole bumper off and replaced it with 4"x4"x5\16" tubing and welded it to the frame with some 2"x4"x5\16 tubing and then welded a reciever hitch on to the 4x4. It is pretty sturdy I hooked my 20' cargo trailer loaded heavy to it one time and pulled about 20 miles and it held up great with no problem



Thanks a ton. I currently do not have a camper that I would trust hooking the boat to, but now I know to look for a 5th wheel. I currently do not have a 5th wheel or have I ever pulled one. I have pulled everything else though. I guess the more compact 5th wheel to suit my need the better.


----------



## ehill

Next time I am out at the camper I will take a few pics of my bumper to give you a better idea on it. I was reading over my post a few mins. ago noticed I said 74' with my bass boat but it was only 64'. I love my fifth wheel it pulls way better than the bumper pulls I have had in the past, but I was in a 1/2 ton truck when pulling them now I have a 3/4 ton diesel with the fifth wheel, my camper is 35' nose to nose and whole rig truck and camper 52' actually have about 3' of camper over the truck that you dont have to count on over all length. It doesn't pull any different with the other trailer behind it to me just be very cautious to where you pull in to because backing up with both trailers is near impossible. I have got in the situation once before I had to un hook the rear trailer and turn around and hook back up, luckly it was my ranger so I unloaded it and hooked the trailer to it and moved it to where I could hook it up and get back on the road easily.


----------



## bigfatboy

I saw the strangest thing  several months ago where this dully was bumper pulling a camper. There was some kind of hydralic rig that was in the back of the pickup bed and his boat and trailer was attached to it suspended over the cab and bed area of the truck.


----------



## Showman

I got popped in Florida for pulling tandem.  Truck/5th wheel Camper/Boat total length was 71' (and I am commercially licensed to pull triples, Doubles, Singles, Tankers, everything).  State Trooper said he didn't care but did not write a ticket, just gave me a verbal warning since we were leaving the Keys and headed back here.  He said the ticket by itself would have cost me over a $1000.00.  Georgia gets in a snit from time to time and pops tandem haulers.  A buddy of mine got nailed in Forsyth on I-75 several years ago.  Don't remember what the ticket cost him but he don't pull tandem anymore.


----------



## TwinStick

I do it. I pull a 30 ft 5th wheel and 18ft stratos. I built my hitch


----------



## HoCoLion91

Thats a stout bumper.  Did you weld or bolt it to your camper?


----------



## doublebrowtine

*pulling boat and camper*

Here's mine


----------



## TwinStick

Welded. Still had a paper tag on it


----------



## riprap

TwinStick said:


> Welded. Still had a paper tag on it



I saw that. that's what I'm talking about, making it your own right off the bat. Probably better than the one that came on it. Would you be interested in making one for someone else on the side, or did you burn the pattern.


----------



## TwinStick

I'm not really wanting to make another, mainly because its a heck of a lot of work. I built one for my dads camper last week, and his was totally different, so each one would probably be different. I cut the original bumpber supports and bumpber of, and replaced everything. I would mind giving dimensions if you needed them. I tied to make it very unnoticable, like it came from the factory that way. And I will say, the welds from the factory are much less than stellor, I would never let a weld leave like that, but its ok for the rv industry.


----------



## Bob Shaw

I've got a frame hitch for a 5th wheel if some one wants it. A guy made it for me a while back and I don't double tow anymore. 

When I called the state, they said double towing was legal as long a the first trailer was a 5th wheel, had brakes, and none of the units was over 28 feet in length. It is not legal in Florida, Alabama, or South Carolina. But, I've never been stopped in Alabama in over 15 years of double towing there.


----------



## riprap

I am bringing this one back up. Now that I have a fifth wheel I am interested in the double towing again. I realize I need to get a new bumper installed. My biggest concern is that my boat is a ranger 520 with a tandem axle. I'm not sure I would be comfortable with that much boat back there.


----------



## aabradley82

I have a 27' 5th wheel and pulled my 18' wooden skiff no problem. Could even back up a little if I didn't have to be accurate. The 20' pontoon pulled ok, but the skiff was easier since it wasn't as wide or tall.


----------



## riprap

aabradley82 said:


> I have a 27' 5th wheel and pulled my 18' wooden skiff no problem. Could even back up a little if I didn't have to be accurate. The 20' pontoon pulled ok, but the skiff was easier since it wasn't as wide or tall.



Did you have your bumper custom made?


----------



## lbzdually

Pulling 2 trailers in Georgia is not legal.   I know some states allow it and if your home state allows it, then you can do it in Georgia, but not if you're a Georgia resident.   http://towingworld.com/towinglawsbystate.cfm?state2=GA


----------



## riprap

lbzdually said:


> Pulling 2 trailers in Georgia is not legal.   I know some states allow it and if your home state allows it, then you can do it in Georgia, but not if you're a Georgia resident.   http://towingworld.com/towinglawsbystate.cfm?state2=GA



I see nothing about no double towing. I see no triple towing. As Mr Shaw stated above you cant exceed 60ft.


----------



## lbzdually

riprap said:


> I see nothing about no double towing. I see no triple towing. As Mr Shaw stated above you cant exceed 60ft.



In this case triple counts as truck, 1st trailer, and 2nd trailer.


----------



## aabradley82

I built my hitch and bolted to frame about for about 4'. Still not sure how legal it is, but I've done stuff That I knew wasn't before. If you build a hitch, remember most camper frames are thin. Bolt and weld. Tie it in somehow. JB Weld will not work.


----------



## T-N-T

Triple tow?  Double tow?  
5th wheel first trailer?  No 2 Bumper pull?
Anyone have real data on this?
I too am interested in a small boat behind my camper...  But have paid enough money to moving violations in my life!


----------



## Milkman

TopherAndTick said:


> Triple tow?  Double tow?
> 5th wheel first trailer?  No 2 Bumper pull?
> Anyone have real data on this?
> I too am interested in a small boat behind my camper...  But have paid enough money to moving violations in my life!



a call to the DOT or state patrol office may be better


----------



## aabradley82

Catch 3 DOT's sitting somewhere and ask 1 question. You will get 3 answers. I'll stay away from fla, mainly backroads to where I'm going anyways.


----------



## 660griz

This says, 2 trailers, no.
http://www.hitchemup.com/statetowinglaws.htm


----------



## Gaducker

While I dont consider myself lucky i have been double towing for 5 or six years, Started off with a 32 ft bumper pull camper with a ski natuquie behind it, That had to be illeagle if anything ever was. Currently we double tow two duck boats to La Multiple time per year and have been for 4 years.  We have passed state patrols more times than I can count but one time We had bad timing after a DOT man had pulled over a big truck and just as we passed he pulled out.  We were sweatin bullets when he got behind us, he hung out back there long enough to run tags then he SLOOOWWWLY pulled along side of us checked out the hitch and chains and the tag on that trailer then pulled off and we never saw him again.  The regs we found read like this,  65 feet combined trailer length in GA,  Ala, Miss, and LA are all 70 feet combined trailer length.

If the DOT man thinks its ok I am good with it. But we have saved more than enough in fuel to pay the ticket if something changes.


----------



## papachaz

lbzdually said:


> In this case triple counts as truck, 1st trailer, and 2nd trailer.



nope, it don't. it's not illegal to pull a fifth wheel and a trailer behind it as long as the total rig doesn't exceed 60 feet. you're mis reading that, the truck is the tow vehicle and doesn't count as 'towed', that makes pulling the camper and the boat 'doubles' not 'triples'. 

But hey, like you, I'm just a guy on the internet, don't take my word for it. I'd suggest anyone who seriously doubts the legality to contact the DOT and ask (I actually did, and was told it's legal, which is the only reason I'm even getting in this thread)

besides the fact that that website doesn't even list that it's illegal to ride in the fifth wheel or camper. If they're wrong on the obvious ones, I wouldn't trust em on the gray areas


----------



## papachaz

660griz said:


> This says, 2 trailers, no.
> http://www.hitchemup.com/statetowinglaws.htm



that ones' also wrong on the legal speed limit and width, I don't trust that one either


----------



## 660griz

How about this one? It explains that triple towing is pulling two trailers and is not legal in Georgia. http://rv-roadtrips.thefuntimesguide.com/2009/07/triple_towing.php


----------



## riprap

I called the GA DOT. They gave me three different numbers and I left a message. Of course, no response!


----------



## Milkman

riprap said:


> I called the GA DOT. They gave me three different numbers and I left a message. Of course, no response!



Your tax dollars at work


----------



## JohnnyWalker

riprap said:


> Anybody pull in tandem? Do you need to upgrade on your RV bumper? I was thinking a smaller aluminum bassboat would be ideal to tow.



It sounds like you don't have a camper yet.  Why don't you just buy a good used class C motor home to pull your boat.


----------



## papachaz

660griz said:


> How about this one? It explains that triple towing is pulling two trailers and is not legal in Georgia. http://rv-roadtrips.thefuntimesguide.com/2009/07/triple_towing.php



it's just another internet website. I personally asked the Ga State Dept of Motor Vehicles, and was told it was legal. I don't care what an internet website says about it. 

I see it done every summer at a couple of the campgrounds we frequent, which is why I asked. I don't do it myself, because I have a travel trailer and a pontoon boat. It would be nice on hunting trips if I could pull a small trailer with my ATV, but with a TT I couldn't anyway, so I don't worry about it. I was curious about it being legal after seeing it done repeatedly, so I called and asked.

 I also asked my nephew who is a state trooper, and according to him it's not something they're told to stop someone for, unless there is an obvious safety hazard somewhere on the rig. Unless it's been changed in the last two years, because it was 3 years ago when I called. I've seen it several times this past summer though. Just saying, don't put your trust in my word, or the word of some internet website. Too easy to just call and ask


----------



## riprap

JohnnyWalker said:


> It sounds like you don't have a camper yet.  Why don't you just buy a good used class C motor home to pull your boat.



I have a 5th wheel now, that's why I brought this back to the top. I didn't get a motor home cause I didn't want to have to pack up and move everything just to run to the store. With a 1 and 3 yr old, something is always going on.


----------



## T-N-T

I dont know why the first trailer has to be a 5th wheel...  Depending on the length and weight of a bumper pull trailer they are just as stable.  Especially if your truck is a 3/4 ton.  (This is why I drive 3/4 ton truck.  Not because it is Required for my camper, just WAY more stable and safer...)  If the second trailer is a say a jet ski, like pictured above, No Big Deal  IMO.
Laws are written to be bent, right?
And speaking of off topic 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton trucks.  Guys pulling 10k lbs down the interstate with a 1/2 ton truck are asking for it.  If this is you, please go buy a bigger truck.


----------



## Greene728

TopherAndTick said:


> I dont know why the first trailer has to be a 5th wheel...  Depending on the length and weight of a bumper pull trailer they are just as stable.  Especially if your truck is a 3/4 ton.  (This is why I drive 3/4 ton truck.  Not because it is Required for my camper, just WAY more stable and safer...)  If the second trailer is a say a jet ski, like pictured above, No Big Deal  IMO.
> Laws are written to be bent, right?
> And speaking of off topic 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton trucks.  Guys pulling 10k lbs down the interstate with a 1/2 ton truck are asking for it.  If this is you, please go buy a bigger truck.



A bumper pull of any length is not as stable as a 5th wheel. 3\4 or 1\2 ton TV, doesn't matter. Bumper pulls are prone to fish tailing or swaying which would be amplified to anything towed behind it. Even with sway bars they can still do it, such as when your being passed on the interstate by tractor trailers.  5vers are not and are much more stable. Period. Especially in cross wind conditions. Tow vehicle size has nothing to do with this and only adds stopping power and towing power. You may not feel it as much with 3\4 vs a 1\2 ton, but it has zero to do with the trailer when the swaying starts.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

The swaying can be controlled it's called going to fast stay with in a proper speed and you won't have that problem if your trying to be a bumper pull 75 to 80 mph your an idiot anyways.


----------



## riprap

Greene728 said:


> A bumper pull of any length is not as stable as a 5th wheel. 3\4 or 1\2 ton TV, doesn't matter. Bumper pulls are prone to fish tailing or swaying which would be amplified to anything towed behind it. Even with sway bars they can still do it, such as when your being passed on the interstate by tractor trailers.  5vers are not and are much more stable. Period. Especially in cross wind conditions. Tow vehicle size has nothing to do with this and only adds stopping power and towing power. You may not feel it as much with 3\4 vs a 1\2 ton, but it has zero to do with the trailer when the swaying starts.



I would not even consider double towing with a bumper pull, even with a 1 ton. I have more sway with my 18 ft bumper pull hunting camper behind my 250 than my 30ft 5th wheel. If you make a drastic move at any speed with a bumper pull you better be reaching for the electric brake module.


----------



## 660griz

papachaz said:


> it's just another internet website. I personally asked the Ga State Dept of Motor Vehicles, and was told it was legal. I don't care what an internet website says about it.
> 
> I also asked my nephew who is a state trooper, and according to him it's not something they're told to stop someone for, unless there is an obvious safety hazard somewhere on the rig. Unless it's been changed in the last two years, because it was 3 years ago when I called. I've seen it several times this past summer though. Just saying, don't put your trust in my word, or the word of some internet website. Too easy to just call and ask



See post #6


----------



## Greene728

Gadestroyer74 said:


> The swaying can be controlled it's called going to fast stay with in a proper speed and you won't have that problem if your trying to be a bumper pull 75 to 80 mph your an idiot anyways.



All though your statement is true, there are other conditions that can cause swaying. High winds, improper loading, excessive tongue weight, etc. High speeds surely can cause it, but definitely isn't the only culprit.


----------



## T-N-T

Greene728 said:


> All though your statement is true, there are other conditions that can cause swaying. High winds, improper loading, excessive tongue weight, etc. High speeds surely can cause it, but definitely isn't the only culprit.



Lots of variables in sway.  Usually it has to do with people not knowing how to adjust hitch height to make the trailer level.  
BUT, 10k on a half ton is a sales pitch.  Not safe.  I have seen too many facing the wrong way in the ditch.  Big heavy TV will help.  Many people spend all their money on the camper and dont have any left to buy a new truck.  I get it...  Trucks are costly, bad fuel mileage, costly.  Wrecking your rig, more costly.


----------



## T-N-T

Greene728 said:


> A bumper pull of any length is not as stable as a 5th wheel. 3\4 or 1\2 ton TV, doesn't matter. Bumper pulls are prone to fish tailing or swaying which would be amplified to anything towed behind it. Even with sway bars they can still do it, such as when your being passed on the interstate by tractor trailers.  5vers are not and are much more stable. Period. Especially in cross wind conditions. Tow vehicle size has nothing to do with this and only adds stopping power and towing power. You may not feel it as much with 3\4 vs a 1\2 ton, but it has zero to do with the trailer when the swaying starts.



I absolutely can tell you that my old truck- half ton got squirrely with my camper.  A few months after camper purchase I traded for a 3/4 ton.  Now, I cant hardly get the trailer to move behind me.  The stability of the bigger frame and bigger springs matched with an overall heavier truck absolutely WILL control a trailer better.  Same thing with our work trailer (24 foot cargo used to carry cabinets)  Used to use a half ton long ago.  Switched to a 3/4,  No more sway.  LOTS more variables than more motor and brakes.  Thats why there are 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks,  Not 1/2 ton with big motor and brake packages.


----------



## T.P.

A bumper pull trailer is akin to the popo doing a pit maneuver on a vehicle. They try and push you from behind the rear axle because that is the easiest point for a vehicle to lose control. 

And 1/2 tons are grocery-getters.


----------



## T.P.

TopherAndTick said:


> I absolutely can tell you that my old truck- half ton got squirrely with my camper.  A few months after camper purchase I traded for a 3/4 ton.  Now, I cant hardly get the trailer to move behind me.  The stability of the bigger frame and bigger springs matched with an overall heavier truck absolutely WILL control a trailer better.  Same thing with our work trailer (24 foot cargo used to carry cabinets)  Used to use a half ton long ago.  Switched to a 3/4,  No more sway.  LOTS more variables than more motor and brakes.  Thats why there are 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks,  Not 1/2 ton with big motor and brake packages.



Absolutely! But... put a 10k tractor on a bumper pull and then a gooseneck and see which one leaves you with the cleaner shorts.


----------



## Bob Shaw

I double towed for 17 years after calling the DOT to see if it was legal, and never got stopped. Although, some of that towing was also in Alabama, where it is not legal. I was even followed by a Chambers County deputy sheriff, who did not stop me.

I think it does depend on who you talk to at the DOT. I just happened to talk to someone who said it was. Actually, it took getting forwarded a few times until I got someone who supposedly knew. Also, I think you'll find that most LEO's do not know if it's legal or not, and some will hesitate to stop you, since they're not sure. But, I have always hesitated to go long distances that way, just in case I had to drop the 2nd trailer and go back to get it. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## papachaz

660griz said:


> See post #6





Showman said:


> I got popped in Florida for pulling tandem.  Truck/5th wheel Camper/Boat total length was 71' (and I am commercially licensed to pull triples, Doubles, Singles, Tankers, everything).  State Trooper said he didn't care but did not write a ticket, just gave me a verbal warning since we were leaving the Keys and headed back here.  He said the ticket by itself would have cost me over a $1000.00.  Georgia gets in a snit from time to time and pops tandem haulers.  A buddy of mine got nailed in Forsyth on I-75 *several years ago*.  Don't remember what the ticket cost him but he don't pull tandem anymore.



define "several years ago" ????? I've seen it multiple times in the past 5 years, as I said earlier, which prompted me to ask a state trooper, DDS, and a phone call to DOT, all of which told me it's not illegal.....
that's all I'm going by, other than that, all I got is


----------



## saltysenior

I ride I-95 down here often......Used to see it occasionally, but not in the last year......when I asked about it years ago ,the insurance companies gave the most repeated answer -----NO .. the  DOT and LI  gave many different replies..


----------



## 4togo

Illegal in NC


----------



## one_shot

*68.5 ft*

from front of truck to back of boat


----------



## TimBray

You do know that's illegal in Georgia?   
When you get stopped, it's an automatic 30 lashes.


----------



## Bob Shaw

I had a Chambers County Alabama deputy pull in behind me and follow me from West Point al the way up to Amity Park on Al County rd 212. He turned the white lights on his light bar on, and I was sure I was going to get a ticket for double towing, but he followed me into the campground, waved at the gate attendant and went on. That was an extended cab GMC, a 37.5' fith wheel and a 17' bass boat. Maybe they had just gotten used to seeing me down there.


----------



## lbzdually

one_shot said:


> from front of truck to back of boat



That is without a doubt illegal.  The law states the first towed vehicle must be either 5th wheel or gooseneck and can't be bumper pull.  I used to think doubles were illegal no matter what, but after reading the law, as long as the first vehicle is a 5th wheel or gooseneck.


----------



## Ballplayer

I always thought they measured from front center axle to rear center axle like they measure a semi's length, not front of vehicle to rear of trailer .......But laws do change.


----------



## Sandhills Hunter

It's illegal in Florida to tow double trailers unless it's a commercial motor vehicle. You see trucks pulling boats and campers at the same time occasionally but you run the risk of a citation.


----------



## one_shot

*just returned from trip*

Georgia No Problem!


----------



## Bama B

One shot its illegal to tow like that in ga. I have the two tickets to prove it as well as the legal fees. To make it simple you can not triple tow unless you are commercial licence and endorsed. Everyone will give you all kinds of opinions but it illegal. If you have a ga state patrol office close just stop and ask. As soon as I can find the tickets and legal papers I will post. Also call your insurance agent and ask him. I will be you the camper that your not covered for triple towing. And before it starts another discussion The tow vehical is considered so they call it triple towing.


----------



## 660griz

If camper is new enough, it will usually void the warranty on the camper as well.


----------



## Gaducker

Bama B said:


> One shot its illegal to tow like that in ga. I have the two tickets to prove it as well as the legal fees. To make it simple you can not triple tow unless you are commercial licence and endorsed. Everyone will give you all kinds of opinions but it illegal. If you have a ga state patrol office close just stop and ask. As soon as I can find the tickets and legal papers I will post. Also call your insurance agent and ask him. I will be you the camper that your not covered for triple towing. And before it starts another discussion The tow vehical is considered so they call it triple towing.



   You musta done something to raise an eyebrow cause were still doing it and have never been stopped.  Goin through New Orleans on the overpasses is the absolute worse place for traffic and road conditions but we have had the police and dot check us out there aswell and we must just look like upstanding citizens or something. But like before we have saved enough in gas to just pay the fine if were ever pinched.


----------



## Bama B

I dont know about louisiana laws. But in GA its illegal. And did nothing to raise an eyebrow. Just trucking up I16 heading to Stone Mountain. And as far as saving money if pinched. Thats was not that bad. Getting in a wreck and insurance canceling because I was doing something illegal in Ga. Then being personally sued because I did not check the law or my insurance company before doing it was my own fault. There are several states that allow it but GA and fla do not. And you may never get stopped. And I hope you never have an accident. I have a couple of friends who do it and they have been lucky. I happened to pass a GA trooper that new the laws.


----------



## Bama B

I will add one other thing. I had pulled this way for several years with no issue. Thinking it was perfectly legal. Crossing several  states on some trips. Half the things we do everyday are in Ga might not be legal in other states.


----------



## 660griz

From another forum:
"Called D.O.T. yesterday. They say absolutely NO triple towing in Ga. Triple towing is what they call pulling two trailers.  They count the tow vehicle as one."


----------



## Bama B

one shot I hope this helps. Web search State towing laws www.hithemup.com or Georgia towing laws towing world.com. Like I previously stated I towed this way until I was pulled over.


----------



## one_shot

Bama B said:


> one shot I hope this helps. Web search State towing laws www.hithemup.com or Georgia towing laws towing world.com. Like I previously stated I towed this way until I was pulled over.



Never been stopped! Only time I was talked to by police is when I stopped for gas. He said it was legal, he wanted to make sure the boat cleared the gas pump! 

Someone show it in writing from an official source. 
Will be pulling again, soon!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=173000


----------



## Bama B

Well I wish you the best of luck. I hope you have better luck than I did. And a family lawyer like I was lucky to have. I would recommend contacting your insurance broker. Happy camping


----------



## saltysenior

why worry about a ticket ????   a million dollar lawsuit against you and your insurance co. saying your not covered for triple towing is what i'd worry about.


----------



## Sandhills Hunter

A friend of mine would pull his camper and boat behind his pickup when he went to Lake Okeechobee every year. The last trip he was stopped and the officer made him park one of the vehicles and he had to come back and get it after he dropped off the other towed vehicle. Like saltysenior said, it's not a big thing until you get in a wreck and end up getting sued.


----------



## Bama B

Same thing happened to me. Only difference I was ticketed. I was lucky the Laurens county judge was cool. And a family lawyer worked it out. I had done it for a few years with my first camper.


----------



## Beaudeane

Two pulled vehicles (trailers) behind a power unit (truck) in trucking is called doubles. Triples means 3 trailers. Only see it out north west or some toll roads like in Oklahoma but not STA-A ACCESS ROADS there. Rocky Mountain doubles are 1 long trailer like 48 or 53 ft & another trailer behind it.... Look up FMCSA SAFETY REGULATIONS. I bet it's in there. I have a paper copy here in my big truck but gotta truck for now. Look in section 393. to start. No idea which subsection it will be in


----------



## Bob Shaw

I wonder if the law in Georgia changed or if I got some bad information from the DOT. Before I started, what I call double towing, I called the DOT and got some specific info, like the first trailer had to be a 5th wheel, had to have trailer brakes, and none of the units could exceed 28' in length. I towed like that for 17 years without a problem, and I confess, I never checked on the insurance issue.


----------



## MudDucker

I had a 38' motorhome and I regularly pulled a jeep with a 16' boat behind it all over Georgia and Florida about 10 years ago.  Talked with both the GSP and FSP and both said there was nothing to prevent me from doing that.  It probably exceeded 60'.


----------

